# Are the Snows Leaving on Wednesday?????



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Looks like the temps in the Northern tier are supposed to hit 10-15 degrees F. Do you think thats goning to freeze them out before this weekend?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Will be interesting to see. The sun is supposed to shine and on Thursday the high is supposed to be back in the 40's. I would think larger concentration of birds would keep water open. Some will leave, but I think some will stay...I hope! I'm more concerned about the 25 mph north wind combined with the cool down. That might make for a probelm. I figure it's one really cold night on Wednesday. If the birds make it through that without leaving, hunting should be good again this weekend. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

SD is starting to see some Birds:

Sand Lake is reporting 100,000+ snow geese on the Refuge with more in the surrounding area. Putney Slough is holding 15,000 snow geese and central McPherson county is reporting 15,000 to 20,000 white geese. Pierre area is holding 3,500 white geese from the Little Bend Area to Lake Sharpe. More geese are moving in daily.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I know we have a lot of geese up on Sand Lake, but I am not sure how many are on Scatterwood. I heard there is alot there too.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

There are a few on the good old Scatterwood but nothing in comparison to sand lake.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Scatterwood will probly fill up in the next couple days.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We saw thousands of snows this weekend. I just love watching them pile onto a field because it looks like a blizzard, tornado, and hurricane happening at the same time! I have never hunted them, but it has to be loud when they are coming into the dekes!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Remmi,there is nothing like it.  I love it!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

as long as the wind keeps up either way that will keep the water open...but if it drops I think that will hurt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There will be snows around until a blizzard pushed them out...at least if the trend over the last 9 years has anything to say about it.

We'll probably be giving them a whirl both days this weekend.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I imagine the snow geese are all over. Where i deer hunted this past weekend the snows were thicker than they have been in at least 5 years, but still nothing like it used to be


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

The faster they leave, the sooner I can grind them in the spring :beer:

(Spring Thaw Permitting)


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Chris - I've got a four day weekend!!!! Going up west again to nail 'em! We don't have school tomorrow and we've got Friday off.

Isn't it great being a teacher!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My hunting partner took the day off to go find a doe this morning (and he got it already). He said he has seen thousands of snows around Anamoose yet.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

This is the way I look at it. If it gets cold, it will only move more geese from the North down and if it stays nice and doesn't push the geese out, the more the merrier! Either way, I can guarentee you will find snow geese to hunt this weekend, and the weekend after that as well. I am sure of it! So go get em boyz!!!!! Make sure to send in some pics!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Watched a slough this morning with about 15-20,000 about double in a couple hours. High flyers putting the brakes on and enjoying a little corn.Could be geese aroung for a Turkey day shoot this year.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

in in nebraska and very few are down this way. The ones that were here came and gone. Kinda just flew on by. How many are holed up in the DAks? Hope they give me a good couple days of hunting at least. Im hoping our 800 northwinds will be enough decoys.  :sniper:


----------

